# something strange I discovered



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all of you

I'm suffering from this leaky gas odor for almost 2 years now, and during these 2 years I've tried almost everything to cure this disgusting disease without succes.

I tried out everything I found on the internet which could be a posible cure:


couple of bottles of Probiotics (the most expensive ones I could find on the internet) 
 
Zinc tablets
 
laxatives
 
ginger tablets
 
flax seed oil tablets
 
Beatine HCL ( very expensive







I think till now I almost took 6 bottles of it. I took 8/12 pills a day because I tought it was giving me some relief, but when I stopped taking them the odor came back even much stronger. so probably it was just masking it not curing
 
Enzymes

before trying all these I made a comitment with myself that I will go to the doctor if these things wont work... None of them seemed to cure me so I went to the doctor to get myself tested.

I had a colonscopy and an endoscopy, --> they found out that I was H Pylori positive, and I had gastritis... The doctor prescribed me some anti biotics, he told me to take these for atleast for 1 week to eliminate the bactera... I was so happy that I was atleast diagnosed with something, but after taking 6 anti biotics a day for a week, I came back where I started, it didnt help at all!

The told me to visit him again after 1 month of treatment, so now almost 2 months passed away , but I still didnt go to the doctor because I have been extremly depressed because of this problem, I forced my self to quit university because of it and I dont have courage to step out of my house... this problem completaly destroyed my life.

My bests friends left me completaly alone, because of it , my parents are mad at me all the time because they think I'm making this all up so that I can enjoy easy life with theyr money without working or going to university...

hahah I'm now laughing with myself lol, I started this thread to share something realy strange with me and I started to write down my whole life story here









*well the strange thing I wanted to share with all of you which I mentioned on the title is that, I noticed whenever I eat salty peanuts or M&M's I start smelling the smell... normally whenever I'm around people I cant smell myself, but they can, but from the moment peanuts reach my stomach I myself can smell the gassy smell within seconds... I have been experimenting this for some weeks now, and I cant smell anything after eating anything else, but whenever I eat salty peanuts or m&m's I can smell it from the moment it reaches my stomach... *

*And I also have the feeling that the smell is not coming out of my anus, its directly coming through my skin from the stomach area... I also dont have symptoms like wet anus, itching or sweating anus... I only have hemmorhoids but doctor told me its normal and 50% of my country have it... so... *

*could this be gastrits??? *

at last I want to thank you for reading my post, and I apologize for my horrible english.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

hello there, i feel sorry about your story. i don't have FBO so I am not really certain about this. however, the things going on with beatine HCl seems relative to pH balance. try somethings else for more information. search and try. actually, i just think that it good to stop go to that doctor now. except he really got st good for you. well, think. s.o has H.P or any stomach inflammation, they do not have the same problems as you do. and taking antibiotics is not good at all cause it imbalances your gut flora. they will get worse..

don't quit the university, guy! i also have leaky gas for 2 years (also constant odor) . horrible. but i didn't give up. going to school on long hours bus and letting people scored me. classmates & teachers looked at me... and other frustrating things. but later when you tried, people started to realize that it is unusual things not normal farting. somes asked me if I was sick, somes suggested I should go to the doctors. Some really good friends will stay after all. and I somehow make new friends also. Try to get over it. You can do this. Cheer.


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi. I was diagnosed with the same: H. Pylori and inflamation of the duodenum + some minor internal hemmorhoids. I think I smell for about 2-3 years too, but the only thing that I eat gives me an odor that I can smell too is garlic. I mean not on my breath , but garlic gives me some strange BO. I take digestive enzymes and they help with the gas. The odor might have something to do with the inflamation, because if I drink coffee or tea I have the sensation of something churning in my stomach and I feel heat there and nausea and disgusted looks from people around me. I took three courses of antibiotics for HP but I suspect it's still there too.

Yesterday I actually ate salted peanuts and there are lots left in the packet, and now I'm not sure if I should finish them up or not 

And yes, my family tends to think that I just want to take it easy or simply sociophobic when I have fears about social interactions, so obviously they either cannot smell me or don't pay such importance to it.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think its inflammation also.

My smell came from the high fructose corn syrup -in the m&m's- mixing with the yeast in my stomach and intestines .within minutes of eating something sugary I would get diarrhea and smell for hours.

nono, you don't have to buy the most expensive probiotics,mine only cost $17.00-$19.00.Try different ones o see how they help you...give them two weeks and if they don't help get rid of the smell try something else.

Drink Apple Cider Vinegar,this will help also..get the unpasterized kind.A spoonful in a tall galss every day and you should feel and smell the difference.

STAY AWAY FROM HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP,this will help immensely


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for your advice mate, Are you currently taking probiotics? and are they helping you or not?

something that just came in to my mind is that, maybe the probiotics were not working on me because I had/have too much stomach acid which probably destroyed the good bacteria in stomach before it could do his work...

what ever it is, I'm going to the doctor again, and ask him if he somehow can figure out if I have too much stomach acid or not , or maybe even too little...

what ever it is, it is making me crazy and its destroying my life... I realy have to find a cure, or I'll kill my self!!! !ffffff

Thank you again mate, And I hope to hear back very soon from you









take care



thickthighs1 said:


> I think its inflammation also.
> 
> My smell came from the high fructose corn syrup -in the m&m's- mixing with the yeast in my stomach and intestines .within minutes of eating something sugary I would get diarrhea and smell for hours.
> 
> ...


----------

